# FreeBSD device drivers



## j4ck (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have started studying and working on writing device drivers for FreeBSD and I'm following this book FreeBSD Device Drivers and I have to say that this book is awesome but I have some questions.

Should I know about hardware specifications of that device or is programming knowledge enough? How should I get the necessary and needed information about the device?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 19, 2013)

You should get quite a wealth of information on the freebsd-drivers and the freebsd-hardware mailing lists. But in short: yes, hardware specifications should either be present, or you should be able to reverse-engineer them to some degree to make a successful driver. The lists can tell you all about it.


----------

